# where can i buy aqua soil amazonia light in the uk?



## apctt77 (Mar 15, 2009)

where can i buy aqua soil amazonia light in the uk?
Thanks


----------



## Bogwood&5minerals (Jul 19, 2017)

Try the Green Machine Ltd on YouTube and thegreenmachineonlineltd.com for their online store
regards


----------

